# Roaccutane



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Anyone here using or has used it in the past?

I'm making an appointment to see a skin specialist who will prescribe me it.

The doc said yesterday that it really dries your skin up, anyone had problems with skin flaking etc.?

Im rather anxious about going on it, it's also parentally been linked with depression and suicide in the US, and i'm a very pessimistic and mardy person as it is.

My acne is not AAS induced, im a spotty teenager :lol: Ive been on Oxytatracycline for ages, it calms it a little but doesnt cure it.

Also does Roaccutane cure the spots on the body too?

Basically whats your experience with it?

Cheers lads


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

22 views and not one reply ¬¬


----------



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

a bit off topic mate as i have no idea about roaccutane but as someone thats had acne for some time did you find that tanning helped?

cheers


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Havent tried tanning mate, but when i used to go on holiday with the 'rents it would clear up.

Think thats a mixture of the sun and the salt water


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

I am currently on it.

Was getting mild breakouts on my face every week and my back / shoulders were inflamed.

Tried all sorts from GP but ended up going private to a dermatologist. He said straight away that roaccuatane would get rid of it.

Had to have blood test - came back fine apart from fairly high liver reading (booze!)

Anyway he put me on a 10 week course. I done 3 weeks mid november at 30mg a day and then due to xmas parties etc... I stoppped until now.

After those 3 weeks, touch wood I have hardly had one spot on my face. My back and shoulders is pretty much the same hence why I am completing the rest of the course now at 60mg a day.

Yes it has made my face, and around my mouth quite dry but I just use a moisturiser daily to combat that. No big deal.

Im not allowed to drink on it though, and I havent had any of the other side effects such as nose bleeds or suicide thank god! Oh and it says not go on sunbeds...

One thing I have noticed is that I got some spots / pimples on my chest while on the first 3 weeks - Dont know if this was because of shaving my chest or just acne in general, and they have left small red marks. Before accutane any spots I got eventually went after a few weeks. Still got these ones which is annoying me a bit as my chest was pretty much fine. Done some reading and apparently this is quite common. Tried all sorts to get red of them but apparently they will fade over time...


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Cheers for the reply, so is everyone not allowed to drink while theyre on it?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Barker said:


> Cheers for the reply, so is everyone not allowed to drink while theyre on it?


Nope.

I ran a heavy cycle of roaccutance, drank heavily every weekend and LFTs were only slightly raised at the end. Not saying I recommend it but your liver won't explode if you have a few nights out!


----------



## Omega321 (Dec 21, 2009)

i got a few boxes had to go find them myself as doc's a dick quite expensive soo only going to take 20mg a day for 4months see how i get on.. im spot prone off and on and my face is pretty much ok get the odd one or two, its my back shoulders and chest that doing my head in..

i start monday soo ill let you know how i get on.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Used it first time off my source 20mg a day for a month worked a treat

used it 4 years later as above and didnt wrk properlyt

drunk on them every wkend


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

doc wouldnt give it to me again for some reason id say it was mild but i did get big ones every couple of weeks, so far ive run

Month 1 40mg

Month 2 40mg

Month 3 60mg

Month 4 60mg

Month 5 80mg

im on my last week now


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

ive drunk quite a few times on them


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

I ran it for 5 month

20mg

40mg

40mg

60mg

60mg

Only side I had was dry lips.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Barker said:


> Anyone here using or has used it in the past?
> 
> I'm making an appointment to see a skin specialist who will prescribe me it.
> 
> ...


I was plagued with acne in my teens and thankfully never went on Roaccutane because as you said- there's so many side effects associated with it in some people it seems.

I've had a few consultations with probably the top acne dermatologist in the UK, his name is Dr. Tony Chu at the Hammersmith hospital in London. He is quite against the prescription of Roaccutane in many cases.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2003/jan/08/medicineandhealth.publichealth

I'd only ever consider as a last resort and if your acne is really severe.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

accutane is great, if you have acne just go on it straight away, theres no point messing around with everything else as it only masks the problem, accutane deals with the cause. The side effects are over rated, much like with gear,

im currently running

Month 1 60mg

Month 2 60mg

Month 3 60mg

Probably got a couple more month left on it


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Yea i run it when i was a kid, cleared up the acne a treat. did dry my lips up to fek though. The use to do liver function tests according to the packaging, but my derma didnt bother to do any.. I did a sneaky sust cycle at the time but kept it short.


----------



## j0n35y (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi, does anyone know if these will help with oily skin? I also tend to get the odd large spot on my back/shoulders and random small ones over my shoulders and face. Very tempted to self-prescribe Roaccutane. The docs are useless, have tried every antibiotic under the sun and none have really made much difference. I'm desperate for clear skin, I love swimming but it's just too embarrassing for me now.


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

j0n35y said:


> Hi, does anyone know if these will help with oily skin? I also tend to get the odd large spot on my back/shoulders and random small ones over my shoulders and face. Very tempted to self-prescribe Roaccutane. The docs are useless, have tried every antibiotic under the sun and none have really made much difference. I'm desperate for clear skin, I love swimming but it's just too embarrassing for me now.


I was / am pretty much the same - Had oily skin and the odd spot here and there.

Accutane dries the skin out. So I dont have oily skin (well nothing like I did have) but now have dry skin! When I came off the first accutane course the dryness went.

I also tried other meds, sun etc... and they may help but they will not eradicate the problem.

Id recommend it if you have tried other meds, and have had an ongoing problem which is starting to get on your t!ts.


----------



## j0n35y (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks dalboy, does anyone have any decent, reliable websites to order the roaccutane from? Have found a few in the US but would preferably like to order from a UK source. Or could someone pm me a reliable site if posting on the forums is against the rules.

Thanks guys


----------



## Bricktop1436114614 (Mar 13, 2009)

Just started my accutane course today, doc put me on 50mg a day. Ive always had the odd few spots that i used to hate, now my shoulders, back, and chest are quite bad, i'd do anything to go back to a few spots lol. Its my own fault i made them bad from steroids but if the only bad side i have is spots im not too fussed especially after seeing some peoples nipples in the gym recently


----------

